# Hello from Rick, always looking to the sky!



## martincynthn (Jun 15, 2006)

This is my first message and I want to thank everyone that makes this site possible. I've had the aviation bug all of my life (fortunately there is no cure) but caught it big when I first flew in a Stearman. From then on my greatest interest has been planes with propellers. I love jets, but I'm nearly brought to tears when I see the grace and beauty of a Mustang or Spitfire (or just about any warbird with a prop). These are true works of art and lucky are those who have flown them. Remember that any landing that you walk away from is a good one. May everyone's landings be good.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

> I love jets, but I'm nearly brought to tears when I see the grace and beauty of a Mustang or Spitfire


I think Im gonna vomit.... I got a big box of tissues for u if u need em.... How do u feel when u see the brutality and [email protected] attitude of the P-47D or the F4U????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2006)

Come on Les be nice!


----------



## martincynthn (Jun 16, 2006)

Dear lesofprimus, have you been in combat? I have in two separate "wars". If you have been then I'm sorry for my reaction to your comments to my message, and Semper Fi. If not then don't jump to conclusions about the statements I made. Even a "warrior" can find beauty in weapons of war. I also appreciate the beauty and leathality of the Corsair and the Thunderbolt. And the Me-109 and the Fw-190. I'm certain that you are aware that 70% of the German planes shot down in the Battle of Britain are credited to the Hawker Hurricaine, not the Spitfire. A "warrior" treats his weapon like its his best friend be it fighter plane or assault rifle, Model M16. I know and perhaps you do as well. I resent being called a "meatball" except by my D.I. and I know he meant it out of love (yeah, right). Before painting another shoot down on your plane look at your 6. My A-10, low and slow but also beautiful when it shows up when you need it most, just chewed off your tail with the sweetest cannon you ever saw (and I have). No hard feelings my friend (I hope). I've eaten worse **** than this and after a while you learn to like it. It means you are still alive. I've learned to respect the "flyboys" because as a ground pounder you can dig a hole to get in for protection but you can't dig a hole in the sky. There's nowhere to hide in the sky. Be well, keep blow hearts honest, and appreciate your ground crew. After all its their plane and they just let you borrow it once in awhile. Feel free to belittle me for all of the above. I've been shot at by more lethal ordinance than words.


----------



## martincynthn (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Wurger. I' m quite fond of Poland and someday would like to visit your proud and honorable country. Here many believe that Ronald Reagan brought down the Soviet Union and the Berlin Wall. You and I know different. Because of the courage of your countrymen our two countries can be eternal allies (unless of course you were formerly a member of the KGB and can ignore the above).


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

> Dear lesofprimus, have you been in combat?


I was a Navy SEAL for many years and I guess u could say I saw my share of combat, from Panama to Iraq, from Somalia to Bosnia, Sierra Leone to Haiti, and many other places in between.... Heres a shot of my fruit salad incase ur interested.... Try these 2 threads to share some of ur military experiences...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/naafi-px/military-members-post-pics-you-your-uniforms-2234.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/naafi-px/you-have-you-ever-been-armed-forces-533.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/naafi-px/were-you-ever-armed-forces-2-a-1560.html


> I resent being called a "meatball" except by my D.I.


And I haven't called u a meatball yet, but if u start acting like one, so labeled u shall be....


> Before painting another shoot down on your plane look at your 6.


The only time another kill goes up on the board is when I ban another meatball member who either oversteps his bounds or becomes so abusive and wont listen to reason...


> Feel free to belittle me for all of the above.


I didn't belittle u one time.... Its called humor, and mine is quite twisted and raw... Get used to it if u plan on being here for awhile....

U need to spend some time reading some of the other posts Jarhead and learn alittle about the members, Mods and attitudes that float around this place.... Alittle edumacation goes a looooong way here....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2006)

Hallo Martincynthn !!!
Thank you for yours words.That's very kind of you.I hope you visit my country as soon as possible.I wish you this.As far as KGB is concerned, I have never been a member of the organisation and others similar.Therefore I'm very glad that there are people in the world who know the truth about Polish contribution to the history.

regards


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Hallo Martincynthn !!!
> Thank you for yours words.That's very kind of you.I hope you visit my country as soon as possible.I wish you this.As far as KGB is concerned, I have never been a member of the organisation and others similar.Therefore I'm very glad that there are people in the world who know the truth about Polish contribution to the history.
> 
> regards


----------

